# aww fish(guppy breeding project) are dieing



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well i have been fighting with my fish dieing on me all weeks ruffly 4 a day give up life and die( i don't know why) ammoina in the tank is good nitrites are good nitrates were a little high but its a planted tank.. after taking half the water out i got it down to 40 but there still dieing .. first they have a loss of balance then they get week and die,, most of them spend there time floating around top , they are hardly eating any more,...D guppys get disease..? my girl friend brought over some guppys 2 weeks ago for me to baby site because she noticed a lot of dead ones in her tank as well (disease)well of course they do but what could mine have got..? there are no external signs of anything the mater they just get week and start bobbing around the tank. what is the signs of nitrate poisoning..? if that is it is there a way to solve the problem( this is my whole yellow guppy breeding program going down the tubes,, 5 months of work gone in 4 days..i am so pissed i am getting a big ole case of beer today.....PLEASE HELP...! S.O.S

should i keep doing water changes..( in case its nitrate poisoning) may be i can bring them out of it?

its a 10g tank


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cueball said:


> well i have been fighting with my fish dieing on me all weeks ruffly 4 a day give up life and die( i don't know why) ammoina in the tank is good nitrites are good nitrates were a little high but its a planted tank.. after taking half the water out i got it down to 40 but there still dieing .. first they have a loss of balance then they get week and die,, most of them spend there time floating around top , they are hardly eating any more,...D guppys get disease..? my girl friend brought over some guppys 2 weeks ago for me to baby site because she noticed a lot of dead ones in her tank as well (disease)well of course they do but what could mine have got..? there are no external signs of anything the mater they just get week and start bobbing around the tank. what is the signs of nitrate poisoning..? if that is it is there a way to solve the problem( this is my whole yellow guppy breeding program going down the tubes,, 5 months of work gone in 4 days..i am so pissed i am getting a big ole case of beer today.....PLEASE HELP...! S.O.S
> 
> should i keep doing water changes..( in case its nitrate poisoning) may be i can bring them out of it?
> 
> its a 10g tank


Man wish I could help you (with that big old case of beer)

I dont know man...is it filtered good? I guess it must be if the params are good.
What about surface agitation? Is there enough gas exchange so there is oxygen in the tank?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

big ole filter i got a 20g filter in a 10g tank...(BUT) my filter pad was so old it was riping apart..! really i was that old could that be my problem..? i took it out Sunday..i need a new one i might get it today,, r ember i got lots of flow the little fish are bouncing all over the place..

P.S nova scotia beer rocks,,,lol i am laughing and crying all at the same time....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah I guess but if its really overstocked that 20 gallon tank filter prob. isnt enough...how often do you have to clean out the sponge or whatever else you use?
I would replace the pad with a new one. But dont replace anything else so you dont loose ALL the good stuff ya know..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my tank isn't over stocked... but i am seeing a milky look to the top of the water,,what could that be..?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

milky?
No idea...hope someone else knows.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i hope too..lol
not as in real white but theres a film on the top and i cant brake it up .. the only way i can say it that its a milky color


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no help booooooooo....

can someone tell me this than.. whats the signs of nitrate poisoning,,>?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well its been almost 2 weeks since i first noticed my first dead fish,,, and still there drooping of i am down to 3 out of the original 19, but for some reason it has not claimed my algae eater yet i bought all new water test kits and done a test and sure enuf everything was tip top shape..so now i know its not nitrate poison,,,
so what could it be,,,
whats fluke..? can guppys get that are does it spread like wild fire...?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

DAMN...nobody helped you with this???
Wish I could man...Google is a close friend of mine...you should visit..helps me out sometimes.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i wish someone that has lost there flock of guppies in the same style as mine so i can get some idea whats going on

and no there is no outside signs of the fish dieing,, no messed up gills ,, of fungus on the fish and the fish keep there same color untill they die they dont fade or nothing,, just seem to die suddenly


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

i lost a "flock" of mollies the same way. i think its internal parasites. they wouldnt eat, and swim using their head instead of their tail then die. the LFS lady said internal parasites. it must be common with livebearers.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

like worms..? but how could they get them i took care of them from frys,, they never came from a pet shop


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe the temperature?????


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

cueball said:


> my tank isn't over stocked... but i am seeing a milky look to the top of the water,,what could that be..?


That milky look at the top of the water is caused by lack of surface agitation. Try using a small airstone to keep the surface of the water moving. That should help prevent it.


----------

